# Westin Kierland Premium 1BR 12/2-12/9 $700



## 1678 (Oct 20, 2016)

Westin Kierland Resorts Villa
Scottsdale (Phoenix) AZ
Premium (Large) 1BR
Sleeps 4-5
Dec 2-Dec-9 2016
$700


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 20, 2016)

*Great Resort*

We have stayed there in December at least six times. The premium one bedroom is one of the best time share facilities we have stayed in over the years. We just booked a two bedroom at Marriott's Canyon Villas as we could not get a 2 BR at Westin Kierlands resort. This should go fast.


----------



## 1678 (Oct 25, 2016)

Totally agree-this is a wonderful timeshare/location.

And still available!


----------



## pacman777 (Oct 26, 2016)

cgeidl said:


> We have stayed there in December at least six times. The premium one bedroom is one of the best time share facilities we have stayed in over the years. We just booked a two bedroom at Marriott's Canyon Villas as we could not get a 2 BR at Westin Kierlands resort. This should go fast.



Are the pools open in December or is too cold? I've been here during the summer months and lots to do. Not sure about winter...


----------



## tashamen (Oct 26, 2016)

pacman777 said:


> Are the pools open in December or is too cold? I've been here during the summer months and lots to do. Not sure about winter...



The pools are always open.  I stayed there in January a few years back.  While the pool was warm, the air was somewhat chilly so most of us around the pool wore cover-ups much of the time.  But it was great weather for walking, hiking, sightseeing etc.


----------



## 1678 (Oct 27, 2016)

This posting has been rented.


----------

